# Official Thread: Chicago @ Boston (4/27 @ 7pm EST)



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Well... can it get any worse? Revenge on the mind of the Celtics, however, I think we match up very well with them.

I'll predict a win to snap the streak, 93-90.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1-1 so far with them. Curry is due for a huge game against them.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Answer: Oh yeah.*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Well... can it get any worse? Revenge on the mind of the Celtics, however, I think we match up very well with them.
> 
> I'll predict a win to snap the streak, 93-90.


Without going into the obvious, Celts 107, Bulls 82


----------



## illiniguy (Jul 24, 2002)

This game better be competitive because the Illini game is not going to be televised in Chicago area because the Bulls are on the U. If the Bulls game is competitive I'd rather watch that than the Illini kick Arkansas-Pine Bluff's arse. But if the Bulls play crappy this game would really bother me.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Alcohol used to deaden the pain somewhat.*



> Originally posted by <b>illiniguy</b>!
> This game better be competitive because the Illini game is not going to be televised in Chicago area because the Bulls are on the U. If the Bulls game is competitive I'd rather watch that than the Illini kick Arkansas-Pine Bluff's arse. But if the Bulls play crappy this game would really bother me.


Better go out and get some more!!! lol


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls steal one again from the Celts who think they are back to being the worst in the league like they did the first game. Bulls by 6.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hahahaha..*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls steal one again from the Celts who think they are back to being the worst in the league like they did the first game. Bulls by 6.


Well, that cements it for me...Now I KNOW I will stand by my prediction....lol Celts 107-82!!!


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Five reasons why Bulls will beat Celtics*

1.Road trip out west was a good experience for everyone.
2.Celtics are proud and ignorance again (they have 3 games winning streak). 
3.Bulls have nothing to lose.
4.Bulls know, that they can beat Boston in the Fleet Center.
5.I’m believer.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Hopefully the Bulls have worked on some things the last few days. 

Pound the ball inside like they did to Memphis and watch for the long rebounds from missed 3-point shots. Not only do the Bulls leave 3 point shooters wide open but the rush the hoop while the ball bounces out to the shooter. 

Just some things for Chicago to watch for.

Also - Boston will have a better fg% from the 3-point line than Chicago will have from the FT line. Which is truly sad.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Five reasons why Bulls will beat Celtics*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 1.Road trip out west was a good experience for everyone.
> 2.Celtics are proud and ignorance again (they have 3 games winning streak).
> 3.Bulls have nothing to lose.
> ...


1. as other past bulls players have said about the circus trip, it is demoralizing and the effects last a season.

2. Celts are a good team and they know we know it.

3. Bulls just have more pride to lose.

4. Bulls know they HAVE beaten them in the fleet center.(However, it WAS the first game of the season, THAT will not happen again.)

5. The Bible says that if ANY of us have as much faith as the size of a mustard seed, that we could move mountains....has YOURS grown that big through all this losing? LOL

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Five reasons why Bulls will beat Celtics*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bible says that if ANY of us have as much faith as the size of a mustard seed, that we could move mountains....has YOURS grown that big through all this losing? LOL
> ...


You know this is funny. When the Bulls are losing game after the game, first I’m mad! Angry! And finally disappointed. But then I’m taking a look at the whole situation. I’m living here, this is my team, and this is my city! It is our obligation to support them. If not what we can do? -You will start watching games from Detroit or Washington?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This may be a bigger game for the Bulls than it first appears.

If the coaching staff is looking at the schedule, they'd surely love to split their next two games (Celtics, Mavericks) before finally getting off this awful road trip.

They've had 3 days rest to think about what they need to do.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Should be a tuff game for the Bulls, the Celts are hot (8-2 in last 10) and we're coming off a very demoralizing west coast swing. With 3 days off the Bulls should be well rested but will it even matter? Boston also had 3 off and they didn't really have to travel that far. Prediction:

Bulls- 86
@
Boston- 98


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls steal one again from the Celts who think they are back to being the worst in the league like they did the first game. Bulls by 6.


I wish you would stop tipping us 

It's like your tipping puts a weird hex on the Bulls


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I predict Antoine will throw his hip out ( thus ending his season ) after he shimmies one too many times after sticking his 12th J in Tyson's face from the perimeter .


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*I predict....*

101 - 96

BULLS WIN!!!

even kids that get bullied all the time have some kid that they know they can bully. the bulls have confidence that they can play with bos and it will show tonight!

p.s. that's why jwill is making statements in the press about not liking bos. i don't think you'll hear any inflammatory comments in the days leading up to our next game with Dallas!

lol


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Since everyone will probably check this thread I just wanted to wish you all a wonderful Thanksgiving. Have a safe weekend and Go Bulls!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Predictions*

Celtics win 104-90

Paul Pierce torches us for 31 points
Antoine Walker chips in 17 points and 8 rebounds
Tony Delk adds 14 points

Jalen Rose leads the Bulls with 25 points and has 4 assists and 5 rebounds
Tyson Chandler adds 12 points and 9 rebounds
Eddy Curry contributes with 10 points and 6 rebounds

Donyell does his 17/14 thang

Jay Williams has a modest 12 points/7 assists 


I hope I am wrong that the C's win, but with Boston turning it around as of late...............I dunno.


GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!! PROVE ME WRONG!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Predictions*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Celtics win 104-90
> 
> Paul Pierce torches us for 31 points
> ...


you forgot that tyson will get  *T*ed out of the game for whispering sweet nothings in tony battie's ears!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Five reasons why Bulls will beat Celtics*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> You know this is funny. When the Bulls are losing game after the game, first I’m mad! Angry! And finally disappointed. But then I’m taking a look at the whole situation. I’m living here, this is my team, and this is my city! It is our obligation to support them. If not what we can do? -You will start watching games from Detroit or Washington?


We can all support the Bulls, but I for one, will not be forced to look through rose colored glasses...facts are, this is a bad team. But my continued posting here before, during, after, and between games, would indicate, that I am a bulls fan(after all, I have been coming back year after year during the losing..I have paid year after year for NBA League Pass.......IF I did not care, I WOULD go elsewhere...I do not live there, but this is MY team....I do not feel like I am obligated to support them, however I try....but on the other hand, the Bulls AND management R obligated to provide a form of entertainment that is commensurate with the price of viewing it...we are getting jipped! lol


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> I predict Antoine will throw his hip out ( thus ending his season ) after he shimmies one too many times after sticking his 12th J in Tyson's face from the perimeter .


Yes the Bulls will probably get beat, but if this game goes any thing like the last two games, I don't see walker doing all that well against TC. 

Walker against bulls (TC) this season, shooting: 4-20. Give the Sophmores some props. They are starting to step up. Our losing can be atributed to 

1) circus monkies

2) vetrans who play like circus monkies 

dont buy into, or in this case out of, the hype.

Happy genocide day Lizzy.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Let's get ready to rumble*

GUYS!!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Jebus we're already getting handled. 14-4 celts


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The season*

is over. Good Night Guys. Have a Happy Thanksgiving I know I will.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Tyson and EDdy*

are out of the game.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Dare I say we need a new starting lineup? I aint watching the game but I assume BC is upset with Curry after pulling him after about 4 minutes. Ugh could be a long night...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Tyson and EDdy*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> are out of the game.


he should sit the whole starting five....24-10 Celts with over 6:00 left...in the first...this is pathetic...was I wrong? lol


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*J-Will*

need I say more 1-4. ROY my @$$!!!:upset: :upset:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford*

must play for this team to be succesful. BS BC is an idiot


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Whats Rose now? 0-4??? lol*

He did pass to jay earlier and jay got a lay up..imagine that? little over 4:00 left in the first....24-10....well at least they didn't score either!!! lol....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Crawford*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> must play for this team to be succesful. BS BC is an idiot


Crawford has not shown me that he is any better than jay....just MY observation having been watching him.....none of these bulls, or the the bulls of years past can shoot as well as I can...lol


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*BamaBull's*

stat of the game 

FG% 

Bulls-35.7%

Celts-76.9% 

just effing great!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

lol blount is our leading scorer, I mean thats what we got him for right?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Start E-Rob!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I have watched JWill for 5 years*

and I have never been that impressed with him. he is a good player not a great player. IMHO. He lacks something great court vision or passing abilities. He doesn't shoot well to open the floor for players and right now when he drives to the basket he is either getting fouled , and missing free throws or getting blocked.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*28-19 after one qtr...*

No interior passing...all turnovers...under the basket..bricks...long range shooting by the bulls..bricks...thank god for the second unit of this bulls team...well, tyson and curry are not gonna get it done..SIT EM!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Is anyone watching the game? I assume BC subbed for Curry so early for a reason. Was he really that bad?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Jay just got man handled by Tony freaking Delk. He needs to shut up for once and learn how to shoot. He can't hit the side of the barn. Ugh...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I dont think it is a coincidence*

we have made a comeback with Jamal in the game, maybe he was right about JWill, I know I was.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: I dont think it is a coincidence*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> we have made a comeback with Jamal in the game, maybe he was right about JWill, I know I was.


I thought you turn off the television...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: I dont think it is a coincidence*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought you turn off the television...



I turned it back on. Man I love my bulls!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Here come*

Jay "I cant shoot a lick" WIlliams


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*A Bama Bull Stat Update*

Bulls-48%
Celts-42%


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

E-Rob- 8 points, 8 rebounds at the half.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Anybody else on here*

kinda seems like I am the only one.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Pau Pierce*

has 17 points


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Its a good thing Boston got as cold...*

in the 2nd qtr that the Bulls did in the first...50-43 Celts at half...Rose and Marshall with three fouls each...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: A Bama Bull Stat Update*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Bulls-48%
> Celts-42%


Hey THANKS! lucky for us it was unlike the first qtr, huh?

Bulls 35%
Celts 76%

or close to it?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I dont think it is a coincidence*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I turned it back on. Man I love my bulls!!!


I am alternating between the Bulls and the Lakers...have kobe and shaq on my fantasy team!!! lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Seems like the Bulls get close....*

then Jalen turns the ball over..SIX turnovers for jalen already....? bulls down by 7 53-46


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I remember my first fantasy basketball Team*

C-Shaq-Doleac
PF-A.Walker, Nowitzki, Elton Brand
SF-Paul Pierce, Lamar Odom, 
SG-Tracy McGrady, Rip Hamilton
Pg-Sam Cassell, Tim Hardaway


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*TWO more bricks by tyson and jalen*

59-46 Celtics....lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: I remember my first fantasy football Team*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> C-Shaq-Doleac
> PF-A.Walker, Nowitzki, Elton Brand
> SF-Paul Pierce, Lamar Odom,
> ...


I think that would have been a far better basketball team...lol


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We are a really bad team*

Nuff Said


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: We are a really bad team*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Nuff Said



I thought you were making fun of me and my contention that we were a bad shooting team....no?...

you didn't notice you put football team on your fantasy team?? LMAO!!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*None of*

you closet Dukies support Jwill, he is playin' like some Crap.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*65-49*

boy oh boy....here comes my 107-82 prediction...lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: None of*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> you closet Dukies support Jwill, he is playin' like some Crap.



I think he will be a star....but give em a break eh, he fits right in on this team? right? lol


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

That damn west coast swing! We might not get outta this funk for awhile, just like last year.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*71-52 Celtics*

WHERE ARE ALL THE BULLS FANS??? lol....watching the lakers??? heeheeheehee


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Screw this game! I'm watching McGrady torch the Lakers.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: 71-52 Celtics*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> WHERE ARE ALL THE BULLS FANS??? lol....watching the lakers??? heeheeheehee


Or watching the Mavs, in case anyone's wondering they're up by 12 at the break


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*75-56 Celtics...*

Pierce has 26 so far....nice job jalen, that goes good with your six turnovers.....you are just an all around player, aren't ya? lol

about 3:00 left in the third....:upset:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Our first five are absolutely putrid.

Our second five aren't much better, but at least they have a clue. 

Curry and Chandler look like they've forgotten everything they knew (which wasn't much to star with). JWill's talking smack then getting smack laid on him.

I've got Rose figured out. Put him on a good team, and he may look like (and actually be) the best player on the team. Put him on a crappy team, and he absolutely doesn't have the ability to do anything himself. Not athletic enough, not defensive enough. He can occasionally get hot enough to win a game on his own (much like Mercer), but he's not the "rising tide that floats all ships". He needs other good, experienced guys around him to be at his best.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jalen just being jalen....*

takes the ball the complete length of the floor, forces up a piece of crap shot..gets called for a charge and his 4th foul....what a dope......yeah, when is SPREE gonna get here??? lol


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Thats it, im out. Time to watch the Mavs and Pistons


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*The ONLY reason I am here..*

I am posting while downloading Me, Myself and Irene off the internet!!! lol funny flick...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*6:48 left GUYS!!!*

82-70 Celtics..Bulls with the ball..second team again is in.....lol


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

hoiberg with the slam


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*85-72 with 4:48 left*

Like don meridith used to sing...."Turn out the lights....the partys over...they say that all good things....well, thats enough...lol


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

If we are gonna lose, I would rather let the kids play.  I am not gonna watch games to see us get blown out with the likes of Hoiberg, Baxter, and Blount in the game.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*you forgot to mention rose....*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> If we are gonna lose, I would rather let the kids play. I am not gonna watch games to see us get blown out with the likes of Hoiberg, Baxter, and Blount in the game.


he has been a breast of fresh air, I mean a breath of fresh azz , I mean a breath of fresh air..eh?


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Hoiberg was just teaching Curry how to slam with authority


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

I will vomit. I can’t take it any more.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Time for a new starting lineup boys. TC and EC are just not getting it done playing together, time to split them up. Heres my starters:

PG: JWill 
SG: Crawford (this isn't a typo)
SF: Rose
PF- Yell
C- Chandler

I'm tired of getting handled in the 1st. It takes the fans out of it and it also takes the players out of it. BC better do something and do it soon or we could be in for a rough stretch of games.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Did the game finish? What was the score? nba.com froze up.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Time for a new starting lineup boys. TC and EC are just not getting it done playing together, time to split them up. Heres my starters:
> 
> PG: JWill
> ...


I would suggest this lineup, for a couple of games, until the team gets sorted out again...

Crawford
Rose
E-Rob
Marshall
Chandler (or Curry, I suppose it doesn't really matter at this point)

Chandler and Curry should learn how to play together, but that's gonna take frickin ages. this is how it should be Big Bill! make it happen!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I think he said AFTER this game he might change the lineup.*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Time for a new starting lineup boys. TC and EC are just not getting it done playing together, time to split them up. Heres my starters:
> 
> PG: JWill
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly with this lineup...until rose plays like he did again tonight!


> BC better do something and do it soon or we could be in for a rough stretch of games.


what do you call this 4-12 stretch pal??? lol


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Good Hope</b>!
> Did the game finish? What was the score? nba.com froze up.


The game finished.

Box Score: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/boxscores/2002/11/27/679_boxscore.html


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Our starters: 25 pts.
Celts. Starters: 81 pts.

Could there be something wrong here?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Gee, u mean I have been right about something? lol*



> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Our starters: 25 pts.
> Celts. Starters: 81 pts.
> 
> Could there be something wrong here?


I have been saying it for years..at least the last four.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Does Williams seem scared?*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> The game finished.
> ...


Thanks for the help. 

To anybody who watched the game. Does Jay Williams seem scared or nervous? I watched the NJ game, and he was really energetic and confident and going after rebounds, etc. But he really seems unsure and to have no confidence. If he could free up his mind like he did for that NJ game, the Bulls would be a totally different team. Then the Second Unit could be what they're supposed to be -- a support for the First Unit -- instead of the only thing going on.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: I think he said AFTER this game he might change the lineup.*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> what do you call this 4-12 stretch pal??? lol


a dry spell? a skid? a incoveniance? All I know is it's fugly...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Why aren't we winning more?*

...my first fave stat...bulls starters shot 10-29, thats 34%, 4-8 FT, thats 50%, had 10 of the 13 turnovers(Rose 7 and marshall 3), and a robust 1-10 3-pt shooting...thats a 10% 3pt shooting. Now, can anyone see why we are NOT winning any games? what do these guys do in practice sessions Bill, eat pizza??? We are gonna lost these TWIN TOWERS everyone thought was so great....I personally do not see what is so great about em. Period. lets see what kind of shake up Bill does and see how much good it does against ...dallas? lol I'd put tyson, curry, jay, jamal and rose out there and let whomever foul out whenever they did. lets see what goes on Bill?


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Tony Delk * LOVES * the Bulls


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Another great shooting night for Jay particularly shooting 3's

Another great defensive night for Jay on Delk (more irony)

Well, thus far 1 great offensive game, a couple good 
offensive games and 12 non-memorable ones- plus mediocre
defense in all the games

Not quite ready for prime time contrary to all those threads ranking him as one the leagues top 10 pg's already

Is the honeymoon over yet????

Or, how many more excuses will be made on Jay's behalf.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Why aren't we winning more?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> ...my first fave stat...bulls starters shot 10-29, thats 34%, 4-8 FT, thats 50%, had 10 of the 13 turnovers(Rose 7 and marshall 3), and a robust 1-10 3-pt shooting...thats a 10% 3pt shooting. Now, can anyone see why we are NOT winning any games? what do these guys do in practice sessions Bill, eat pizza??? We are gonna lost these TWIN TOWERS everyone thought was so great....I personally do not see what is so great about em. Period. lets see what kind of shake up Bill does and see how much good it does against ...dallas? lol I'd put tyson, curry, jay, jamal and rose out there and let whomever foul out whenever they did. lets see what goes on Bill?


So first you say the starters (mainly C&C) are putrid, that you don't see what's so great about them....

And your proposal is to play them til they foul out...?

Ya lost me.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

What happened to Jay jumpshot? I think he has officially lost it. Not surprising since this is the Bulls we're talking about.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Isaid the same*

thing on realgm.com and on worldcrossing.com, people did not believe me, I sad J-will was not an NBA point gaurd and would end up as another Duke bust, as every game goes on, I am proven more and more correct. The guy doesn't play defense, turns the ball over, and is a very streaky shooter. What has he shot the last 5 games 35%? Its that or something close to it. Crawford needs to start. Now we see that all of the so called "whining" he did was warranted.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

One of these two things is wrong:

1) Jwill is not ready for the pro-ranks, The toddlers should have gone to college, Craw is slow to develop, Artest is an uncoachable basket case, Brand will never lead a contender, Rose is only good with other vetrans, Yell is over-rated.

2) There is something wrong with our general manager, coach, and offensive schemes.

Hmmmm.. I wonder which one it is (sarcasm)????


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> One of these two things is wrong:
> 
> 1) Jwill is not ready for the pro-ranks, The toddlers should have gone to college, Craw is slow to develop, Artest is an uncoachable basket case, Brand will never lead a contender, Rose is only good with other vetrans, Yell is over-rated.
> ...


i pick #2, i heard that the utah announcers were saying that we have the telent to compete, we just dont know how to play together as a team, maybe SUS can shed some light here


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> I sad J-will was not an NBA point gaurd and would end up as another Duke bust, as every game goes on, I am proven more and more correct.


Its always funny when a person (such as yourself), comes here to "drop knowledge".

Duke busts you say? Lets count em up in the last few years.

William avery (Jwill is already better than him)
Christian laetner (not a star, but hardly a bust)
Elton Brand (Olympian, nuff said)
Grant Hill (ex olympian, on the comeback, no bust here either)
Jay williams (16 NBA games under his belt, give him time)
Mike Dunleavy (hasn't played much...not his fault)
Corey Magette (Still too early to tell how good he'll be)
Bobby Hurly (OK you got me there)
Cherokee Parks (here too)

Where are all these busts that you speak of? I only see 2 Bona-fide busts.
 

Heck I can count that many busts on other college programs very quickly

UNC--Donald williams anyone? How about Joseph Forte? Anybody seen him? Eric Montross?

Kentucky-One cannot label Jwill a bust without labeling Tayshaun prince one too. And whatever happened to TRAVIS FORD anyway? I'll make a deal with ya: Leave off Christian Laetner, and I'll leave off WALTER MCCARTY.....AND RON MERCER.

Arizona--Miles simon, Loren Woods.....and so many others, that I don't feel like thinking about at 1:52 am.

Michigan--Do I really need to go here? Just as you could start with Jwill for duke, I could start with JAMAL CRAWFORD....and talk about all the busts from here for DAYS (jimmy king just popped into my head)

UCLA--Obannon anyone? Weren't there two of them? That name is so potent, that it "busted" twice in successive years And whatever happened to Tobey bailey?

Arakansas--Corliss Williamson is officially a bust, and scottie thurman....did he even get drafted? What about Kareem Reid? ANd what ever happened to that kid who could light it up from the "hog's nose" (almost half court, I think his name was al dillard)? Man he could shoot.

Anyone can be labeled a bust.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jay is struggling with his shot right now. But so is Jalen. Jalen was 47% last year. Down to just over 40%. Jay is really having a hard time shooting the ball. Fg% and threes and fts could be better. But he rebounds very well. His assist average is pretty good and he gets almost two steals a game. But i bet he will work on it and continue to work on it. 

I know we have talked about this before. Payton didnt average into double figures until his third year. 13.2. Jay is just two points behind that now. And jay is struggling! He wont shoot that way all year. At last i hope not. Payton his first year did shoot 45% but in threes, .077% Jay is shooting 37% and 27% and you know he will work on that!! fts payton 71% jay 56%. He will work on that also. Jay gets 4.2 boards where as payton got 3 Gary got 6.4 assists in 27 minutes. Jay gets just over 5 in 31 minutes. Jay gets just over 1.5 steals. Gary got two. Gary averaged 7.2 points. Jay almost 11. Gary averaged just over 8 shots a game. Jay is shooting just over 11. 

It took Gary Five years to average over 20 points a game he turned out pretty good. I bet jay will also.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Jay is struggling with his shot right now. But so is Jalen. Jalen was 47% last year. Down to just over 40%. Jay is really having a hard time shooting the ball. Fg% and threes and fts could be better. But he rebounds very well. His assist average is pretty good and he gets almost two steals a game. But i bet he will work on it and continue to work on it.


Not to quibble, but Rose shot 44% in 53 games for Indiana and 47% for the Bulls in 30 games.

I don't really see that Rose is struggling so much with his shot. For example, tonight he was 6-17, but 5-11 in 2pt FG attempts. 

In recent games from 2pt territory, he's been 5-11, 8-15, 2-14 (bad game), 9-16, 5-10, 11-19, and 7-15. Overall, that's 47-100, or 47% in his last 7 games. He's been 7-26 from 3pt range in those games, for a somewhat disappointing 27%. He's shooting 32.1% for the season, so his last few games have been pretty bad from long range.

I take this as a sign he so badly wants to help the team win that he's attempting a few ill-advised 3's to try to cut into the opponents' leads.



> I know we have talked about this before. Payton didnt average into double figures until his third year. 13.2. Jay is just two points behind that now. And jay is struggling! He wont shoot that way all year. At last i hope not. Payton his first year did shoot 45% but in threes, .077% Jay is shooting 37% and 27% and you know he will work on that!! fts payton 71% jay 56%. He will work on that also. Jay gets 4.2 boards where as payton got 3 Gary got 6.4 assists in 27 minutes. Jay gets just over 5 in 31 minutes. Jay gets just over 1.5 steals. Gary got two. Gary averaged 7.2 points. Jay almost 11. Gary averaged just over 8 shots a game. Jay is shooting just over 11.
> 
> It took Gary Five years to average over 20 points a game he turned out pretty good. I bet jay will also.


I have no doubt that Jay could be an outstanding player. I sometimes wonder if he might make a better SG on O (still guard the fast little PGs on D tho). Didn't he do terrific for Duke in this role? And wouldn't it cause interesting mismatches for opponents?

Jamaal Tinsley looks like the kind of player JWill is (at this point). Their stats are amazingly similar. Tinsley is getting significant minutes and contributing to a dominant team. No reason JWill can't as well.

Stat: JWill/Tinsley
G: 15/12
Min: 31.3/32.5
FGA: 11.1/9.2
FG%: 36.5/38.2
FTA: 2.6/1.4
FT%: 56.4/64.7
3PA: 3.3/2.0
3P%: 24.5/37.5
OREB: 0.4/0.9
REB: 4.1/3.1
AST: 5.3/8.1
STL: 1.5/1.8
TO: 2.5/2.8
PTS: 10.4/8.7


I think when it comes to stats and projections, experience is of more value than hype. When I say "experience" I mean numbers we already can measure, not as in playing time... So I wouldn't go comparing JWill with anyone, really, but JWill, or other players with similar stats.

As an aside, it's interesting that Jalen played with both JWill and Tinsley - this part of my comparison was intentional.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Its always funny when a person (such as yourself), comes here to "drop knowledge".
> ...


there is trajan langdon and roshown mcleod (most people forget he was a 1st round pick ,20th hawks 1998)

i dont think its that duke players are bust but they almost always are lesser players in the pro's than what is expected even the "sure things"


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Its always funny when a person (such as yourself), comes here to "drop knowledge".
> ...


Danny Ferry was the biggest duke bust of all but you left him out

P.S. christian laettner was a huge bust considering the hype that surrounded him coming out {remember he was selected to be on the ORIGINAL Dream Team (over SHAQ!)}


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree, about Trajan Langdon. But Danny Ferry, that was almost 15 years ago now. I bet EVERY major program in college BB has at LEAST 5 busts in the last 15 years.

As for laetner.....really, outside of Kobe, Tmac, Garnett, Shaq, Novitski, AI, Pierce and a few others, there are a whole LOT of players that have not lived up to their hype coming out of college.
THat is as much the media's fault as anything......


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE! SCRAP THE TRIANGLE!

LET THE KIDS RUN!


----------

